# Bama's Clinton HaHa Dix suspended



## WickedTider (Oct 2, 2013)

Breaking news out of Tuscaloosa is that Clinton HaHa Dix has been suspended indefinitely for violation of team rules. I bet he's not laughing now.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2013)

Just saw that. Wonder what he did. It is being handled in house and the word on the infraction is mum. Gotta love the way Saban handles these issues. In house where it belongs.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Team has had an attitude issue all season long, good to be consistent with the suspensions.
Hope he does what is required to mature and return to the team, Landon Collins has got to be pumped, may be tough for Ha Ha to get his spot back.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

1st half against Georgia State, or the entire game?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> 1st half against Georgia State, or the entire game?



indefinite


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, that is gonna hurt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that is gonna hurt.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

well it appears we've lost Tray Mathews for at least Sat. against Tn.  Can certainly feel your pain..


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> 1st half against Georgia State, or the entire game?





RipperIII said:


> indefinite



  not definite: as a :  typically designating an unidentified, generic, or unfamiliar person or thing <the indefinite articles a and an> <indefinite pronouns> b :  not precise :  vague c :  having no exact limits 


In other words until needed.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmmmm.... could this be the first of a few suspensions yet to be announced?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> not definite: as a :  typically designating an unidentified, generic, or unfamiliar person or thing <the indefinite articles a and an> <indefinite pronouns> b :  not precise :  vague c :  having no exact limits
> 
> 
> In other words until needed.



whatever makes you sleep better at night


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that is gonna hurt.



Landon Collins will be a beast


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Hmmmmm.... could this be the first of a few suspensions yet to be announced?



Probably so. The got the Chattanooga Mocs coming up in November.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Probably so. The got the Chattanooga Mocs coming up in November.



 

The Process at work.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Hmmmmm.... could this be the first of a few suspensions yet to be announced?



What ya hearing Bama fans?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

He must have cleaned that Bank out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2013)

More to come mark it down......


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Probably so. The got the Chattanooga Mocs coming up in November.



Not to be confused with N Texas or App State


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Not to be confused with N Texas or App State



Or Clemson, Sc, LSU, Florida.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> More to come mark it down......



Crickets from the bammers means it can't can't be good.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Or Clemson, Sc, LSU, Florida.



Not to be confused with Ga State.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Crickets from the bammers means it can't can't be good.



More scandals than Obama and same treatment by the media. Benghazi and IRS are being handled in house.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Crickets from the bammers means it can't can't be good.



Rumors are outbut they are just that. Seems to be isolated to haha. Possible agent contact is one rumor and then another said it was nothing big and he would be back soon. Most of the chatter I am reading is disappointment over the fact that he was supposed to be a leader on defense setting good examples for the young guys. Many Bama fans are just excited that it happened now during this stretch and are excited about Landon Collins seeing time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Crickets from the bammers means it can't can't be good.



The only thing confirmed so far is that Mark Richt has lost control of Clinton Dix. I will update as soon as i think of something to add.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Rumors are outbut they are just that. Seems to be isolated to haha. Possible agent contact is one rumor and then another said it was nothing big and he would be back soon. Most of the chatter I am reading is disappointment over the fact that he was supposed to be a leader on defense setting good examples for the young guys. Many Bama fans are just excited that it happened now during this stretch and are excited about Landon Collins seeing time.



The agent rumor is being credited to a particular aubie troll making the rounds.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 2, 2013)

Not agent or drug related...calm down folks.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He must have cleaned that Bank out.



Absolutely nothing except what is being reported, violation of team rules.

Did read somewhere that somone in the athletic dept said it's serious and that's about the extent of it.

But, if it were legal/criminal issue, it would be public information.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

Buck said:


> well it appears we've lost Tray Mathews for at least Sat. against Tn.  Can certainly feel your pain..



???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just saw that. Wonder what he did. It is being handled in house and the word on the infraction is mum. Gotta love the way Saban handles these issues. In house where it belongs.






In house... In other words the easiest way to cover up infractions..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> In house... In other words the easiest way to cover up infractions..



why do you think an "infraction" occurred?

I can't wait to whip you lil pups again this year, your mid- season Championship barking is going to come back to bite you...just like it has for 30 years.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Absolutely nothing except what is being reported, violation of team rules.
> 
> Did read somewhere that somone in the athletic dept said it's serious and that's about the extent of it.
> 
> But, if it were legal/criminal issue, it would be public information.



I read on another site that it was contact with an agent, but who knows if that is accurate.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> In house... In other words the easiest way to cover up infractions..



If it was a "cover-up" you wouldn't even know about it.

DUH!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> not definite: as a :  typically designating an unidentified, generic, or unfamiliar person or thing <the indefinite articles a and an> <indefinite pronouns> b :  not precise :  vague c :  having no exact limits
> 
> 
> In other words until needed.



Thats Saban's way of telling you "NUNYA"


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> why do you think an "infraction" occurred?
> 
> I can't wait to whip you lil pups again this year, *your mid- season Championship barking is going to come back to bite you...just like it has for 30 years.*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> why do you think an "infraction" occurred?
> 
> I can't wait to whip you lil pups again this year, your mid- season Championship barking is going to come back to bite you...just like it has for 30 years.



No different than the Bama boys blowing your elephant trunks about another crystal ball.. And this Dawg isn't barking that.. I'm Barking "Still a lot of ball to be played"...



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If it was a "cover-up" you wouldn't even know about it.
> 
> DUH!!!!



Sorry... You're right.. Not a cover up.. An "IN-HOUSE" matter in which we are tight lipped and won't allow anyone to know what's going on behind closed doors so we can make up our own punishments depending on who we are playing this week....


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> No different than the Bama boys blowing your elephant trunks about another crystal ball.. And this Dawg isn't barking that.. I'm Barking "Still a lot of ball to be played"...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... You're right.. Not a cover up.. An "IN-HOUSE" matter in which we are tight lipped and won't allow anyone to know what's going on behind closed doors so we can make up our own punishments depending on who we are playing this week....



They sure are a fortunate bunch. Those guys always seem to do bad things on weeks with cupcake opponents. That discipline is clear as a crystal ball. He is tough on discipline, no doubt.

As long as the titles keep coming...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> They sure are a fortunate bunch. Those guys always seem to do bad things on weeks with cupcake opponents. That discipline is clear as a crystal ball. He is tough on discipline, no doubt.
> 
> As long as the titles keep coming...



That's all it's ever been about.. At ANY cost... Literally..



> "When guys get suspended, I never ever say what it's for, so I'm not going there, so don't ask me, Saban said Wednesday"


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ix-suspended-indefinitely-by-alabama/2912613/

Clinton-Dix's suspension comes at a relatively good time for Alabama, which hits a soft part of the schedule in October. The Crimson Tide will play Georgia State this weekend followed by a trip to Kentucky, then will return home to face Arkansas and Tennessee before a bye week. The next big test for Alabama comes Nov. 9 when LSU visits Tuscaloosa.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ix-suspended-indefinitely-by-alabama/2912613/
> 
> Clinton-Dix's suspension comes at a relatively good time for Alabama, which hits a soft part of the schedule in October. The Crimson Tide will play Georgia State this weekend followed by a trip to Kentucky, then will return home to face Arkansas and Tennessee before a bye week. The next big test for Alabama comes Nov. 9 when LSU visits Tuscaloosa.




you got a problem with this?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you got a problem with this?



Nope! Just beat LSU and win out.. That way we'll be the team to knock off Bama!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> No different than the Bama boys blowing your elephant trunks about another crystal ball.. And this Dawg isn't barking that.. I'm Barking "Still a lot of ball to be played"...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... You're right.. Not a cover up.. An "IN-HOUSE" matter in which we are tight lipped and won't allow anyone to know what's going on behind closed doors so we can make up our own punishments depending on who we are playing this week....




would love to hear how you would handle a "violation of team rules"...I take it that you believe that the Coach has an obligation to report everything so that YOU can determine the proper action...you and the rest of you lil doggies,...why don't you guys stop barking, get off the porch and actually win your way into the NCG???

...this is why I love to see the crest fallen Dawg nation year after year after year,...incessant barking, no bite


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> would love to hear how you would handle a "violation of team rules"...I take it that you believe that the Coach has an obligation to report everything so that YOU can determine the proper action...you and the rest of you lil doggies,...why don't you guys stop barking, get off the porch and actually win your way into the NCG???
> 
> ...this is why I love to see the crest fallen Dawg nation year after year after year,...incessant barking, no bite



Your coach reports NOTHING and only tells the media what he wants them to hear. He also only answers questions he wants (Cover Up). So what could be a suspension doesn't have to be and so on. If you never report things than all your player has to do is run stairs..

Universities that have nothing to hide have no problem reporting the issue's that go on at the University. Bama on the other hand never reports anything and only cares about "Winning" at any cost.

We finally hear about it once the player leaves the school and gets caught in the act later..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry... You're right.. Not a cover up.. An "IN-HOUSE" matter in which we are tight lipped and won't allow anyone to know what's going on behind closed doors so we can make up our own punishments depending on who we are playing this week....



Whose business is it other than the team?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That way we'll be the team to knock off Bama!



Must be an echo, I believe I heard that last year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your coach reports NOTHING and only tells the media what he wants them to hear. He also only answers questions he wants (Cover Up). So what could be a suspension doesn't have to be and so on. If you never report things than all your player has to do is run stairs..
> 
> Universities that have nothing to hide have no problem reporting the issue's that go on at the University. Bama on the other hand never reports anything and only cares about "Winning" at any cost.
> 
> We finally hear about it once the player leaves the school and gets caught in the act later..



BTW, are you 100% certain that you know everything going on at UGA; in the locker room, the AD and coach's  office?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> ...this is why I love to see the crest fallen Dawg nation year after year after year,...incessant barking, no bite



They don't bark, they whine and howl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Whose business is it other than the team?



That's the way you Bammers want it.. That way you could do whatever you want and never face penalties or NCAA sanctions.. The TEAM is representing the University which is getting a free ride from the University. But in Bama's case, it's all about the Team and not the University..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> BTW, are you 100% certain that you know everything going on at UGA; in the locker room, the AD and coach's  office?



Never said I did. But what I do know is Bama's punishment policy is a JOKE compared to UGA's cause you guys handle it "In House"..


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

If the in house stuff works so be it. What I find funny is all the Saban followers say he is SOOO tough on discilpline. We ALL know this is false. Case in point with the DUI case earlier this year. 1 game suspension only because he had too. UGA two game suspension for BUI when they could have easily just let him run hills because UGA had no policy in place for that. I find it hard to believe saban would have done the same for such an important player for two top 10 games in a row. The indefinite suspensions are just a gimmick to make other people look at saban like he has everything under control. Suspend a few starters for LSU and I will change my mind.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 3, 2013)

Haters keep on hating. Same stuff happens at every school.  30 year drought is really taking it's toll, so typical Uga fans all over Bama. One word can explain, JEALOUS...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the way you Bammers want it.. That way you could do whatever you want and never face penalties or NCAA sanctions.. The TEAM is representing the University which is getting a free ride from the University. But in Bama's case, it's all about the Team and not the University..



Not the way it is at all, I just can't understand your and a few others unhealthy obsession with everything Bama.  You guys are OBSESSED.

Quit pulling my heart strings, you are pulling the "University" crap because you are never better than 2nd place and it gives you some sort of "feel good" to trash talk other schools.  This is a sports forum, it's supposed to be about sports; take your bleeding heart stuff to the campfire.

And 00Beau is right, it's jealousy, pure and simple.  Your light isn't bright enough so you want to drag Bama down to your level through speculation and innuendoe.  Here's a tip, go out and win and don't worry about Bama.  You do that and guess what, you just might find yourself on top  for the first time in 30+ years.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your coach reports NOTHING and only tells the media what he wants them to hear. He also only answers questions he wants (Cover Up). So what could be a suspension doesn't have to be and so on. If you never report things than all your player has to do is run stairs..
> 
> Universities that have nothing to hide have no problem reporting the issue's that go on at the University. Bama on the other hand never reports anything and only cares about "Winning" at any cost.
> 
> We finally hear about it once the player leaves the school and gets caught in the act later..



 you obviously can not discern the difference between privacy and "cover up" so so anxious to knock down BAMA

cover up involves a legitimate investigation and an intentional deception...hate to break it to ya there ol brownie,   but you sir are not legit

Please tell me how many players are suspended from how many teams EVERY season??? big news? nah not at all, but you lil doggies are so anxious to be relevant again that you can not abide the fact that BAMA is superior to UGA in every aspect 

So, just like UGA VIIIX or what ever, you guys drool over your selves and lie in your lil dog house and watch on the sidelines while BAMA keeps on winning.

Saban does not have to report ANYTHING,  but 3 times now he's reported suspensions...and the rest as they say is NUNYA.... and that fact just burns you up

If there is "a NCAA infraction" it will be reported, don't worry. If it's a team violation, then why do you need to know anything about it?

Slayer, that was a weak post on your part, I would expect much better.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 3, 2013)

Full blown explanation on Al.com. But not enough info to satisfy dog fans.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2013)

It is apparently a result of a serious NCAA infraction committed by this young man. That is why his suspension is indefinite. This makes sense, because if it were just a violation of team rules, the penalty would usually not be "indefinitely".

Don't ask me how I know. 

Take it or leave it, I don't care.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

00Beau said:


> Full blown explanation on Al.com. But not enough info to satisfy dog fans.



Al.com wouldn't be biased at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> It is apparently a result of a serious NCAA infraction committed by this young man. That is why his suspension is indefinite. This makes sense, because if it were just a violation of team rules, the penalty would usually not be "indefinitely".
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Take it or leave it, I don't care.



C'mon Snook... These bleeding heart Bammers don't want to hear that.. He was probably late for a team meeting...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Al.com wouldn't be biased at all.



Nor would the University officials...  That's why it's handled "In-House"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Not the way it is at all, I just can't understand your and a few others unhealthy obsession with everything Bama.  You guys are OBSESSED.
> 
> Quit pulling my heart strings, you are pulling the "University" crap because you are never better than 2nd place and it gives you some sort of "feel good" to trash talk other schools.  This is a sports forum, it's supposed to be about sports; take your bleeding heart stuff to the campfire.
> 
> And 00Beau is right, it's jealousy, pure and simple.  Your light isn't bright enough so you want to drag Bama down to your level through speculation and innuendoe.  Here's a tip, go out and win and don't worry about Bama.  You do that and guess what, you just might find yourself on top  for the first time in 30+ years.



No obsession at all.. We are just use to the stuff that has gone on in Tuscaloosa for a LONG time and laugh how EVERYTHING is handled in house now..

Not trash talking.. Stating facts! Just look at the history of your program and the fact you were on the chopping block of a permanent ban..

No need to drag Bama down. You boys have done a good job of that in the past.

http://www.cbssports.com/columns/story/10255471


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

> Mike Bianchi, Orlando Sentinel
> 
> If I were king of the NCAA, I would not only saturate Alabama with investigators, I would set up a branch office in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> ...


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

I do believe if the 30+ year thing was the other way around that there would be a few less members on here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> I do believe if the 30+ year thing was the other way around that there would be a few less members on here.



And at least 5 major infractions, vacated wins and bowl bans less..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's the way you Bammers want it.. That way you could do whatever you want and never face penalties or NCAA sanctions.. The TEAM is representing the University which is getting a free ride from the University. But in Bama's case, it's all about the Team and not the University..



are you SERIOUS?

You believe it is that simple to evade the NCAA? or serious reporting?

Holy Cow this is worse than I thought

get a grip Slayer, "team rules" aren't NCAA serious infractions.

Now I'm not saying that HaHa hasn't done something more serious, but if he has, it'll come out in due time...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> It is apparently a result of a serious NCAA infraction committed by this young man. That is why his suspension is indefinite. This makes sense, because if it were just a violation of team rules, the penalty would usually not be "indefinitely".
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Take it or leave it, I don't care.



Geno Smith was suspended "indefinitely" until he met certain requirements, then his suspension was given a term.
Same thing with DePriest


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2013)

University of Alabama assistant strength and conditioning coach Corey Harris has been placed on administrative leave for providing impermissible benefits to suspended football safety Ha Ha Clinton-Dix, TideSports.com has learned. 



UA assistant strength coach Corey Harris has been placed on administrative leave, TideSports.com has learned. 

UA head coach Nick Saban announced Wednesday that Clinton-Dix has been indefinitely suspended for violation of team rules but did not specify the nature of the violation. 

In looking into the matter, the UA compliance office also discovered that Harris had a connection to a representative of a sports agent. UA's internal investigation has found no indication that Clinton-Dix has had contact with any agent or agent representative. Efforts to reach Harris were unsuccessful. 

Harris made a short-term loan to Clinton-Dix in an amount less than $500 at some point in the summer, an apparent violation of NCAA Bylaw 16.11.2.2, which states that "an institutional employee or representative of the institution's athletics interests may not provide a student-athlete with extra benefits or services, including, but not limited to ... a loan of money." Clinton-Dix has provided bank records to UA athletic compliance department representatives that show a withdrawal in the amount he said he repaid to Harris, TideSports.com has learned. 

Check back with TideSports.com for updates on this story


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Al.com wouldn't be biased at all.



no, not with half the staff comprised of Aubbies


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> University of Alabama assistant strength and conditioning coach Corey Harris has been placed on administrative leave for providing impermissible benefits to suspended football safety Ha Ha Clinton-Dix, TideSports.com has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouch!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2013)

nickel back said:


> ouch!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> University of Alabama assistant strength and conditioning coach Corey Harris has been placed on administrative leave for providing impermissible benefits to suspended football safety Ha Ha Clinton-Dix, TideSports.com has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AU's compliance department better think real hard before looking much deeper if you ask me based on some of the things that have went on lately in Bama land. Just saying!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> are you SERIOUS?
> 
> You believe it is that simple to evade the NCAA? or serious reporting?
> 
> ...



I guess only in Bama NCAA violations are "Team Rules"... I guess you spoke up too soon!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> AU's compliance department better think real hard before looking much deeper if you ask me based on some of the things that have went on lately in Bama land. Just saying!!!



Quit picking on Bama Snook! These guys are clean and handle everything "In-House"...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess only in Bama NCAA violations are "Team Rules"... I guess you spoke up too soon!



I see that you conveniently left off the bottom of my post were I addressed this specifidally

pick and choose to suit your purpose, you sound like the liberal press...enjoy while you can, your doggies will not make it to the dance this year.


----------



## Buck (Oct 3, 2013)

Figured there was more to this story since Bammers were so quiet last night..  

Ya'll hang on, we haven't heard all of it yet...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess only in Bama NCAA violations are "Team Rules"... I guess you spoke up too soon!



I would hope that an NCAA violation is against team rules, that's a real big DUH!!!!!!!!

I suppose NCAA violations are not against team rules at UGA??

You spoke too soon


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I see that you conveniently left off the bottom of my post were I addressed this specifidally
> 
> pick and choose to suit your purpose, you sound like the liberal press...enjoy while you can, your doggies will not make it to the dance this year.



I conveniently left it off cause it's not in due time... It's when Bama and Saban see fit. And of course, he'll not want to talk about it and kick any reporter out that does..

Go's back to you Bammers quotes in this thread..

See anything that looks familiar.. 



> Absolutely nothing except what is being reported, violation of team rules.





> It is being handled in house and the word on the infraction is mum. Gotta love the way Saban handles these issues. In house where it belongs.





> why do you think an "infraction" occurred?



Guess I was right about that one Rip!



> I take it that you believe that the Coach has an obligation to report everything so that YOU can determine the proper action.





> Whose business is it other than the team?





> Same stuff happens at every school.





> you want to drag Bama down to your level through speculation and innuendoe.





> If it's a team violation, then why do you need to know anything about it?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Buck said:


> Figured there was more to this story since Bammers were so quiet last night..
> 
> Ya'll hang on, we haven't heard all of it yet...



I think you lil doggies are going to be real disappointed with the outcome of this situation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I would hope that an NCAA violation is against team rules, that's a real big DUH!!!!!!!!
> 
> I suppose NCAA violations are not against team rules at UGA??
> 
> You spoke too soon



Pointing out EVERYTHING is a team rule violation and will be handled in house..

Unless Bama gets caught with their hand in the jar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I think you lil doggies are going to be real disappointed with the outcome of this situation.



Why is that?

And Bammers, you know I'm just poking all of you.

The Vol fans are extinct like the dinosaurs around here!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I conveniently left it off cause it's not in due time... It's when Bama and Saban see fit. And of course, he'll not want to talk about it and kick any reporter out that does..
> 
> Go's back to you Bammers quotes in this thread..
> 
> ...


Saban dismissed the coach and suspended the player as soon as evidence was submitted, just like he has done in every instance before...Marcell Darius comes to mind, oh, and AJ Greene was involved in that one, remember?

You ever wonder why the police are tight lipped at the start of an investigation?...to get all the facts straight, public is informed on a need to know basis, to prevent unwarranted speculations/accusations.

Sounds like sound strategy to me,...too bad you can't handle that.

And you were wrong,...again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Saban dismissed the coach and suspended the player as soon as evidence was submitted, just like he has done in every instance before...Marcell Darius comes to mind, oh, and AJ Greene was involved in that one, remember?
> 
> You ever wonder why the police are tight lipped at the start of an investigation?...to get all the facts straight, public is informed on a need to know basis, to prevent unwarranted speculations/accusations.
> 
> ...



Had nothing to do with being wrong or right... Just trolling...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why is that?
> 
> And Bammers, you know I'm just poking all of you.
> 
> The Vol fans are extinct like the dinosaurs around here!



Just read where a former NCAA head was cited as saying ..."this is very minor"  will be left up to the discretion of the university...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Just read where a former NCAA head was cited as saying ..."this is very minor"  will be left up to the discretion of the university...



I thought you were refering to his backup being that much better!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2013)

I may catch it from some of your doggies, but handling it in house is the way it should be handled. What should be done in your doggie's eye? I want to know. The NCAA will be notified and Bama will not play him until they say it is okay. I can't help but think that this goes on more than we think, but it should not be happening nonetheless. Blast Saban and Bama all you want but it is my understanding that they are the ones that discovered this by POLICING the program. Many places this would be swept under the rug IN THE HOUSE rather than being dealt with IN HOUSE.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Collins is a beast for sure, a "Mark Barron" type of safety, but we are thin at that spot, not sure who'll be the cover guy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Collins is a beast for sure, a "Mark Barron" type of safety, but we are thin at that spot, not sure who'll be the cover guy.



Does Collins play the same position?  I thought I read that he played a different position and that yalls backup was lost due to injury.  How will Geno Smith factor into this?  Is he playing safety now?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 3, 2013)

Per ESPN-

Clinton-Dix is expected to miss Saturday's game against Georgia State but should be back with the team within the month, according to a source.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Does Collins play the same position?  I thought I read that he played a different position and that yalls backup was lost due to injury.  How will Geno Smith factor into this?  Is he playing safety now?



Collins does not play HaHa's position, but he will now, Geno Smith has also been moved to safety.

Sunseri is the "strong" safety and with Collins moving over, not sure who'll back up Vinnie


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I may catch it from some of your doggies, but handling it in house is the way it should be handled. What should be done in your doggie's eye? I want to know. The NCAA will be notified and Bama will not play him until they say it is okay. I can't help but think that this goes on more than we think, but it should not be happening nonetheless. Blast Saban and Bama all you want but it is my understanding that they are the ones that discovered this by POLICING the program. Many places this would be swept under the rug IN THE HOUSE rather than being dealt with IN HOUSE.



I don't know how many time I have seen from bama fans, including yourself, about discipline problems at UGA. I thought I would never hear the end of thuga, scooter tickets, speeding, failed drug tests...all of these could fall under bama undisclosed violations. Looks like #8 suspension this year. I guess "in house" is a good way to handle it so it doesn't hinder winning. I just enjoy it because y'all get so bent out of shape when it happens to bama.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2013)

Roll Tide !!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't know how many time I have seen from bama fans, including yourself, about discipline problems at UGA. I thought I would never hear the end of thuga, scooter tickets, speeding, failed drug tests...all of these could fall under bama undisclosed violations. Looks like #8 suspension this year. I guess "in house" is a good way to handle it so it doesn't hinder winning. I just enjoy it because y'all get so bent out of shape when it happens to bama.



How does "in-house" differ from "full-disclosure" in terms of being or not being a hindrance to winning? It's a distraction either way you look at it.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 3, 2013)

Coaches paying players is what it is, no way around it.  I'm sure it was a one time isolated incident.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> How does "in-house" differ from "full-disclosure" in terms of being or not being a hindrance to winning? It's a distraction either way you look at it.



A uniform discipline policy across the SEC would be better. Bama players may be getting away with just running while other schools are making the players sit out for the same things.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> A uniform discipline policy across the SEC would be better. Bama players may be getting away with just running while other schools are making the players sit out for the same things.



Saban made Yeldon sit for what he did after scoring in the tamu game. Some coaches have no problem with penalties and even encourage it. How many coaches do you think would have suspended the first team running back for that. Heck Saban would have been all over his players if they acted like the Dawgs dancing around on the sidelines and carrying on like they did during the LSU game. How embarrassing was that? I guess it is difficult to be rational with someone who is so irrational. 
Has anyone noticed that so many on here openly express their hate for Saban but yet the Bama fans seem to always compliment CMR personally speaking? As a coach, people have their own opinions.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Saban made Yeldon sit for what he did after scoring in the tamu game. Some coaches have no problem with penalties and even encourage it. How many coaches do you think would have suspended the first team running back for that. Heck Saban would have been all over his players if they acted like the Dawgs dancing around on the sidelines and carrying on like they did during the LSU game. How embarrassing was that? I guess it is difficult to be rational with someone who is so irrational.
> Has anyone noticed that so many on here openly express their hate for Saban but yet the Bama fans seem to always compliment CMR personally speaking? As a coach, people have their own opinions.


You must be joking. Your first team back would have not have sat out one second for LSU.

 Saban is only liked by the bama fan base because he fulfills their dreams.

You acting like you like CMR is just a show just like bama's discipline. Richt is liked by everyone because he is an all around good guy. 

The Dawgs dancing around on the sidelines are kids having fun. It's not the pros.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay



riprap said:


> You must be joking. Your first team back would have not have sat out one second for LSU.
> 
> you seem to know a lot about Bama and the way Saban thinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm as disappointed in this situation as some on here are happy. To me, the silver lining in all of this is that the University self-reported.
What bothers me the most is that there was an assistant coach involved. Players will have a lapse in judgment, but someone in the coaching staff should know better.
All we can do at this point is wait and see what happens. Roll Tide


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 3, 2013)

Why doesn't everybody understand?
1. Dee Liner and his wad of cash and quote of "the struggle if finally over" was just a case being young.
2. DJ Fluker and his comments about taking cash from agents while playing at Bama were just quotes taken out of context.  
3. Clinton HaHa Dix getting a "loan" from a coach is just an isolated incident that was a total accident.

Why can't everybody see that there is nothing to see here.  

All of this in the last 3 months?  I don't care who you are a fan of, it is becoming hard not to laugh.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2013)

Bama= not guilty!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Bama= not guilty!



Finally.... Brown = voice of reason.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Finally.... Brown = voice of reason.



recluse does have a way with words, don't he?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2013)

This is unrelated but who names their kid Ha Ha? Or is it a nickname?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> This is unrelated but who names their kid Ha Ha? Or is it a nickname?



nickname. Ha Sean is his first/second/middle/whatever name.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 4, 2013)

I heard yesterday from a local news source that Ha-Ha's car was broken into back in June.  An I-pad, sub woofers, cash and a few other items were taken.  He borrowed money from the asst. strength coach then paid it back.  It was around $500 dollars.  He is supposedly suspended for four games.  That's all I know.  I heard that at about 5:30p.m. yesterday on the local sports talk station.  They had the guy that broke the story on the show.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> AU's compliance department better think real hard before looking much deeper if you ask me based on some of the things that have went on lately in Bama land. Just saying!!!



Who is AU???

How did Auburn get mixed in the discussion?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> A uniform discipline policy across the SEC would be better. Bama players may be getting away with just running while other schools are making the players sit out for the same things.



And for all we know, UGA players may be getting paid under the table.  Heck, they may be fixing grades at UGA; UGA players may be out beating up little old ladies and stealing their SS checks.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2013)

Slow news day... And J-Football get's 1/2 Game Suspension...  ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Why doesn't everybody understand?
> 1. Dee Liner and his wad of cash and quote of "the struggle if finally over" was just a case being young.
> 2. DJ Fluker and his comments about taking cash from agents while playing at Bama were just quotes taken out of context.
> 3. Clinton HaHa Dix getting a "loan" from a coach is just an isolated incident that was a total accident.
> ...



The DJ Fluker thing actually goes back several months.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Does Collins play the same position?  I thought I read that he played a different position and that yalls backup was lost due to injury.  How will Geno Smith factor into this?  Is he playing safety now?



Collins was originally a safety but was recently moved to inside corner.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2013)

dudley do-wrong said:


> collins was originally a safety but was recently moved to inside corner.



10-4


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Where this could get sticky is if a member of the staff, as in the assistant strength coach, knew about this and ha ha ha played in a game or games. If the money was given to him this week then no real issues. If it was done last week or weeks ago... who knows???


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 4, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> Where this could get sticky is if a member of the staff, as in the assistant strength coach, knew about this and ha ha ha played in a game or games. If the money was given to him this week then no real issues. If it was done last week or weeks ago... who knows???



What I am hearing is that between $100-$300 were loaned to HaHa this summer by the assistant strength coach. I am also hearing that bank records of a withdrawal from HaHa's account to repay loan have been turned over

Cam Newton tipped waitresses $100-$300 when he was at Auburn


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 4, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> What I am hearing is that between $100-$300 were loaned to HaHa this summer by the assistant strength coach. I am also hearing that bank records of a withdrawal from HaHa's account to repay loan have been turned over



Not bashing here but it's hard to call it a "loan" when it came from a coach, right? That's what the bank is for. If a coach gave him $500 they both knew they were in the wrong when they did it. I'm sure the GT fans on the site will be on here soon to talk about the 2009 case where they had to vacate several wins because of a $300 loan. Not saying what's right or wrong, just that if he played and someone on the staff knew about it there could be trouble brewing regarding the games he played in.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> Not bashing here but it's hard to call it a "loan" when it came from a coach, right? That's what the bank is for. If a coach gave him $500 they both knew they were in the wrong when they did it. I'm sure the GT fans on the site will be on here soon to talk about the 2009 case where they had to vacate several wins because of a $300 loan. Not saying what's right or wrong, just that if he played and someone on the staff knew about it there could be trouble brewing regarding the games he played in.



yep, this is when the ouch factor comes in.......


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> Not bashing here but it's hard to call it a "loan" when it came from a coach, right? That's what the bank is for. If a coach gave him $500 they both knew they were in the wrong when they did it. I'm sure the GT fans on the site will be on here soon to talk about the 2009 case where they had to vacate several wins because of a $300 loan. Not saying what's right or wrong, just that if he played and someone on the staff knew about it there could be trouble brewing regarding the games he played in.




According to two NCAA compliance experts, John Infante, and David Ridpath..."the loan was less than $500.00 and repaid prior to the season, the University is doing everything right in handling the situation from an NCAA perspective, previous similar cases have resulted in a few game suspensions for the player, no vacated victories..."

so, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> Not bashing here but it's hard to call it a "loan" when it came from a coach, right? That's what the bank is for. If a coach gave him $500 they both knew they were in the wrong when they did it. I'm sure the GT fans on the site will be on here soon to talk about the 2009 case where they had to vacate several wins because of a $300 loan. Not saying what's right or wrong, just that if he played and someone on the staff knew about it there could be trouble brewing regarding the games he played in.



Yes, it was wrong.  That's why the coach was fired.

No one (from the bama side) is arguing whether it was wrong or not.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yes, it was wrong.  That's why the coach was fired.



Was he fired, or put on administrative leave?


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> And for all we know, UGA players may be getting paid under the table.  Heck, they may be fixing grades at UGA; UGA players may be out beating up little old ladies and stealing their SS checks.



But WE know when they get suspended, why they get suspended.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> And for all we know, UGA players may be getting paid under the table.  Heck, they may be fixing grades at UGA; UGA players may be out beating up little old ladies and stealing their SS checks.




Speculate all you want but what we DO know is Bama players have been paid and been caught being paid...

If it was no big deal than why fire the guy? If Ha Ha is only going to be out for a few games? And no I'm not trying to stir you guys up this morning. Why wouldn't he just get suspended?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> But WE know when they get suspended, why they get suspended.



And why is that your business. Sure we all want to know, but why is it really our business if it is not criminal in nature. If you have kids, are you announcing everything they do wrong to the world even though no laws have been broken.  If criminal then it is open to the public. If you thrive on hearing peoples garbage, watch Jerry Springer or in your case be a guest on his show and talk about the issue you have with all things bama and Saban.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> And why is that your business. Sure we all want to know, but why is it really our business if it is not criminal in nature. If you have kids, are you announcing everything they do wrong to the world even though no laws have been broken.  If criminal then it is open to the public. If you thrive on hearing peoples garbage, watch Jerry Springer or in your case be a guest on his show and talk about the issue you have with all things bama and Saban.



How do you know it's not criminal? 

I don't watch that show because y'all defending and agreeing with all things bama, criminal or not, is entertaining enough. I have heard that all the guests on that show are Alabama residents.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Was he fired, or put on administrative leave?



Originally suspended, I heard (from someone who knows someone who knows someone who knows from someone) that he has since been either fired or will be fired.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> If you thrive on hearing peoples garbage,



On hearing people's garbage???? He thrives on starting it and perpetuating it (that means keeping it going).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speculate all you want but what we DO know is Bama players have been paid and been caught being paid...
> 
> If it was no big deal than why fire the guy? If Ha Ha is only going to be out for a few games? And no I'm not trying to stir you guys up this morning. Why wouldn't he just get suspended?



Me speculating???

Man, that is rich.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> But WE know when they get suspended, why they get suspended.



you now know why our guys are suspended...feel better


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speculate all you want but what we DO know is Bama players have been paid and been caught being paid...
> 
> If it was no big deal than why fire the guy? If Ha Ha is only going to be out for a few games? And no I'm not trying to stir you guys up this morning. Why wouldn't he just get suspended?



he *is* suspended...


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> he *is* suspended...



Not according to DDW who always deals with FACTS.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speculate all you want but what we DO know is Bama players have been paid and been caught being paid...
> 
> If it was no big deal than why fire the guy? If Ha Ha is only going to be out for a few games? And no I'm not trying to stir you guys up this morning. Why wouldn't he just get suspended?



It is a big deal but if what is true about the kids car being broken into and money and other things stolen from him, it sheds a little different light on the issue. The coach should have helped him, but maybe not with a loan. I hate that a coach would gt fired over something that anyone of us would have done to help someone out who was in this situation. It is human nature for some of us to serve others and help those in need. Sometimes humanitarian acts should overthrow rules put in place for, in this case, a football player. If this was your son who had just had his things stolen and needed money to get him through until you could get there with help, wouldn't you want someone to step up. College kids can't go to the bank and get loans, they have no credit. Situations sometimes lead us to take drastic measures and do things without thinking about what may happen when our intentions were not to hurt someone in the first place but to serve others which is what we are supposed to do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2013)

The coach should be fired, tarred and feathered and run out of town. Any player mentioning his name should be given a bus ticket home. There is no need for a staff member to be tolerated who exhibits such poor decision making. Bama doesn't need idiots like this on the staff.  This thread has run its course.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The coach should be fired, tarred and feathered and run out of town. Any player mentioning his name should be given a bus ticket home. There is no need for a staff member to be tolerated who exhibits such poor decision making. Bama doesn't need idiots like this on the staff.  This thread has run its course.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> It is a big deal but if what is true about the kids car being broken into and money and other things stolen from him, it sheds a little different light on the issue. The coach should have helped him, but maybe not with a loan. I hate that a coach would gt fired over something that anyone of us would have done to help someone out who was in this situation. It is human nature for some of us to serve others and help those in need. Sometimes humanitarian acts should overthrow rules put in place for, in this case, a football player. If this was your son who had just had his things stolen and needed money to get him through until you could get there with help, wouldn't you want someone to step up. College kids can't go to the bank and get loans, they have no credit. Situations sometimes lead us to take drastic measures and do things without thinking about what may happen when our intentions were not to hurt someone in the first place but to serve others which is what we are supposed to do.



I understand and agree to a point.. Problem with college athletics is ya just don't know now a days so you have to side with caution...


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> It is a big deal but if what is true about the kids car being broken into and money and other things stolen from him, it sheds a little different light on the issue. The coach should have helped him, but maybe not with a loan. I hate that a coach would gt fired over something that anyone of us would have done to help someone out who was in this situation. It is human nature for some of us to serve others and help those in need. Sometimes humanitarian acts should overthrow rules put in place for, in this case, a football player. If this was your son who had just had his things stolen and needed money to get him through until you could get there with help, wouldn't you want someone to step up. College kids can't go to the bank and get loans, they have no credit. Situations sometimes lead us to take drastic measures and do things without thinking about what may happen when our intentions were not to hurt someone in the first place but to serve others which is what we are supposed to do.



He needed a loan for less than $500 but has the cash for all this other stuff he has or had?

Harris made a short-term loan to Clinton-Dix in an amount less than $500, after Clinton-Dix's car was broken into on the night of June 25 or the morning of June 26. TideSports.com has obtained the police report filed by Clinton-Dix after the break-in, detailing the theft of money, an iPad, a backpack and sandals - both embroidered with Clinton-Dix's jersey number (No. 6) - stereo speaker sub-woofers, miscellaneous shirts and Nike Air Jordan shoes.

The police report states that Clinton-Dix's black and gray 2012 Dodge Charger was parked at his residence on the 4500 block of East 18th Avenue.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 4, 2013)

Not paid, given a loan that was paid back. NCAA has said Bama is following correct procedures and nothing will come of it after suspension is finished.  Dang , gonna be some disappointed dawg fans. Now they can start on how the NCAA is friends with Saban. Keep hoping. 30 years, yall better hope Murray don't choke like the last few years.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I understand and agree to a point.. Problem with college athletics is ya just don't know now a days so you have to side with caution...



Oh I agree. But if the facts of the case come out as I have laid them out and the suspension is 1-2 games as dictated by the NCAA, I hope that others are understanding. I will call a spade a spade and when I first heard about him being suspended, my first thought was, he deserves what he gets, without know any background. Yes he does still deserve punishment but come on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2013)

00Beau said:


> Not paid, given a loan that was paid back. NCAA has said Bama is following correct procedures and nothing will come of it after suspension is finished.  Dang , gonna be some disappointed dawg fans. Now they can start on how the NCAA is friends with Saban. Keep hoping. 30 years, yall better hope Murray don't choke like the last few years.



Thirty three years, nine months and five days to be exact.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> He needed a loan for less than $500 but has the cash for all this other stuff he has or had?
> 
> Harris made a short-term loan to Clinton-Dix in an amount less than $500, after Clinton-Dix's car was broken into on the night of June 25 or the morning of June 26. TideSports.com has obtained the police report filed by Clinton-Dix after the break-in, detailing the theft of money, an iPad, a backpack and sandals - both embroidered with Clinton-Dix's jersey number (No. 6) - stereo speaker sub-woofers, miscellaneous shirts and Nike Air Jordan shoes.
> 
> The police report states that Clinton-Dix's black and gray 2012 Dodge Charger was parked at his residence on the 4500 block of East 18th Avenue.



Not that you would know because UGA does not play in championships, but these players receive a gift package from the bowl committee that are very nice. All of the bowls give gifts to the players, but the ultimate gift packages come with the BCSNC. It is quite possible that these were gift packages since they had his number on them. Or maybe they were christmas gifts from his family. I have an Ipad and an Iphone. My wife bought them for me. I was more than happy with my Droid phone.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Oh I agree. But if the facts of the case come out as I have laid them out and the suspension is 1-2 games as dictated by the NCAA, I hope that others are understanding. I will call a spade a spade and when I first heard about him being suspended, my first thought was, he deserves what he gets, without know any background. Yes he does still deserve punishment but come on.



It's no big deal to me. I couldn't care less if they gave every big time player a new car every year, those guys aren't there to get an education anyways and are making the university plenty of money. I just find it funny when all this was happening at UGA that most of yall said this don't happen at Alabama. Saban don't put up with it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's no big deal to me. I couldn't care less if they gave every big time player a new car every year, those guys aren't there to get an education anyways and are making the university plenty of money. I just find it funny when all this was happening at UGA that most of yall said this don't happen at Alabama. Saban don't put up with it.



Not sure I have heard anything like this happening at UGA. Most of what happens there are criminal acts which the AJC jumps all over. I am not naive enough to think that it doesn't happen at UGA, I just think that CMR runs a clean program with a lot of brooms and carpets if you know what I mean.


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's no big deal to me. I couldn't care less if they gave every big time player a new car every year, those guys aren't there to get an education anyways and are making the university plenty of money. I just find it funny when all this was happening at UGA that most of yall said this don't happen at Alabama. Saban don't put up with it.



Boy were we fed a bunch of garbage around here...Turns out the "wrath of Saban"  is no different than the wrath of Richt's.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 4, 2013)

Wouldn't his insurance pay for the items stolen?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> Wouldn't his insurance pay for the items stolen?



They could have claimed it on their homeowners policy which means meet the deductible and have a surcharge for the next three years. He is from Florida and insurance can be pretty pricey and hard to come by. You don't want a claim on your record. The insurance company would make money off of a situation like this through the surcharge on the policy.  Not a good option.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt your black panther party, but:
I want to remind everyone that if you are copy and pasting from a Pay site( tidesports.com or any other) or copyrighted material, it will be deleted.
Now back to the Bammer/Dawg show.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Not sure I have heard anything like this happening at UGA. Most of what happens there are criminal acts which the AJC jumps all over. I am not naive enough to think that it doesn't happen at UGA, I just think that CMR runs a clean program with a lot of brooms and carpets if you know what I mean.



Looks like bama needs a bigger carpet or a smaller broom.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Looks like bama needs a bigger carpet or a smaller broom.



Not sure if you understand. They self reported. No brooms, no carpets.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 4, 2013)

As a lifelong Bama fan I have 2 things to say about this. 1. Fire the strength and conditioning coach who gave him the money. 2. Suspend Clinton-Dix for the rest of the season or revoke his scholarship. I am good with both of those.....plug in the next guy and lets play some football!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Not sure if you understand. They self reported. No brooms, no carpets.



I completely understand.  You are speculating about what could possibly occur at other places while everybody else is commenting what is actually happening at another due to bumbling pictures, ex players making comments, and coaches and players being suspended for improper "loans".  I hope that is easy to understand.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I completely understand.  You are speculating about what could possibly occur at other places while everybody else is commenting what is actually happening at another due to bumbling pictures, ex players making comments, and coaches and players being suspended for improper "loans".  I hope that is easy to understand.



Can you define the word "loan"?

Actually, his post referenced actual occurrences at your school of choice, not speculations.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Can you define the word "loan"?
> 
> Actually, his post referenced actual occurrences at your school of choice, not speculations.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> As a lifelong Bama fan I have 2 things to say about this. 1. Fire the strength and conditioning coach who gave him the money. 2. Suspend Clinton-Dix for the rest of the season or revoke his scholarship. I am good with both of those.....plug in the next guy and lets play some football!!!



This^^^^^^^^.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahaahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 5, 2013)

Clinton HaHa Dix has been cleared to play today


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 5, 2013)

Cleared to play whatever he wants beside Bama football. 

My first post should have gotten some coffee spewed on some keyboards.


----------

